# Dada should be named captain



## dreamcatcher (Mar 29, 2007)

well....as we have shamefully experienced in this world cup a sight which none of us would have ever imagined its time we break in and decide whats gone wrong and what needs to be done to bring about improvement....first of all dada should be named the captain...there are a lot of hussle flying for electing dhoni or yuvraj but do u think its the right time as yet....Dhoni if put into cptaincy will surely make it compulsory for players to sport long hair else they are xcluded from the tem...and ya dont forget buffalo milk....instaed of pepsi it wud be "LALU's BHAISWA" on the tems shirt....yuvraj....on the other hand is quite capable of being the vice captain if under the guidance of a godfather in the form of a senior cricketer...and ya...greg chappel..he shud be brought in front of the peasple and beaten with chappals on the face....

So wat do u guys think.....giv ur opinions on how to improve india's performance


----------



## faraaz (Mar 29, 2007)

Its fans like you that make the sport a circus in this country. IMO, the chappals should be used on ****s like you. Do what the Australians do, select a team based on their performance, train them, don't keep switching them around, support them win or lose, and don't make the sport a matter of life and death. You'll be winning world cup after world cup then.

I'm also betting you were one of the folks demanding Sehwag be shot after the Bangladesh match, but suddenly thought he was God after the Bermuda match? Bah, you guys disgust me.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

^^Well said dude..Each and Every word was correct.
Greg's Australian policies didn't work in Indian system,as simple as that.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 29, 2007)

dada nana sab budhey ho gaye naye ladke ko captain banao.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> well....as we have shamefully experienced in this world cup a sight which none of us would have ever imagined its time we break in and decide whats gone wrong and what needs to be done to bring about improvement....first of all


... you should stop assuming that the future of Indian cricket lies in your hands. LOL!

"its time we break in and decide whats gone wrong and what needs to be done to bring about improvement"
Would it matter what you and I "decide"? Are you the selector or something?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Even the selectors cant do a damn thing here


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 29, 2007)

Most important thing is to screw the add industry for showing our little players as beasts, Tigers, Twinkling stars...etccc. Full bakwas. Our so-called hero's get all their money due to these adds. Cricket earned money is jus a pocket money for these guys.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope,you can't stop the ads,but you damn surely can drop them after failures.(which bcci has never done in its history)


----------



## soham (Mar 29, 2007)

Ads cant be the reason for a player's failure. Even the ronaldinhos and ronaldos do ads. So aren't these big guns performing. As far as money is concerned, football stars earn a lot more money compared to their cricketing counterparts. So these are just lame excuses for a dismal perfomance. The selection commitee should rather think of strengthening Indian Cricket from the grass root level and train the kids the way Australians do so that we may have a world cup winning team by 2015. Despite BCCI being the richest board in Cricket, the players here definately dont get the best of the facilities.


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 29, 2007)

correct, adds are never a failure for our team, its just a lame excuse...we surely needs to follow the australians if we ever have to think about getting a world cup say in "2015" yes, it will take 6 years or so to develop such a team.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Its fans like you that make the sport a circus in this country. IMO, the chappals should be used on ****s like you. Do what the Australians do, select a team based on their performance, train them, don't keep switching them around, support them win or lose, and don't make the sport a matter of life and death. You'll be winning world cup after world cup then.
> 
> I'm also betting you were one of the folks demanding Sehwag be shot after the Bangladesh match, but suddenly thought he was God after the Bermuda match? Bah, you guys disgust me.



Hmmm...as soon as Sourav Ganguly's name comes up as captaincy candidate, your blood starts to boil.  Accept it, there's no replacement currently other than him in terms of becoming captain. Dravid's a disaster as captain. Chappel - Dravid combo spoke of vision 2007 in 2005. Now after the caribbean disaster, both their futures as coach and captain are in doubt. Who else should be made captain...??? Hmmm..Sachin..first let him perform in big stages (say World Cup 2007) like the Waughs, Pontings, Haydens and the Jayasuriyas...Sachin was captain...was a disaster. Yuvraj...ya...can be vice-captain...can be future captain under able guidance from Dada. And everyone knows Sehwag toured the WI under recommendation from Dravid.

Yuvraj should be made vice-captain and Dada captain with immediate effect and then Yuvraj can take over after 1.5-2 yrs, when Dada retires.

John Wright should be made coach...and Greg Chappal beaten with chappals.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 3, 2007)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hmmm...as soon as Sourav Ganguly's name comes up as captaincy candidate, your blood starts to boil.  Accept it, there's no replacement currently other than him in terms of becoming captain. Dravid's a disaster as captain.



You misunderstood me...the only sport I care about is soccer, and that too only the UEFA Champions League & Spanish League. As far as cricket is concerned, I think its a perfect sport for us lazy Indians. Therefore, my blood starts to boil not when Ganguly's name came up...but the fact that idiots like the OP think the can actually do anything about it. Its people of his mindset who were trashing the player's houses and property, not to mention burning effigies and making a mockery of the nation on TV! People outside India watch all this and laugh at us, you know?

Furthermore, Ganguly or Dravid...the Indian team's incompetency will only be attributed to a different scapegoat..the overall failure to beat teams like Bangladesh isn't going to go away.

Not until the millions of idiots like the OP in India take a reality check!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^Rightly said...at last some sensible talk here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> You misunderstood me...the only sport I care about is soccer, and that too only the UEFA Champions League & Spanish League. As far as cricket is concerned, I think its a perfect sport for us lazy Indians. Therefore, my blood starts to boil not when Ganguly's name came up...but the fact that idiots like the OP think the can actually do anything about it. Its people of his mindset who were trashing the player's houses and property, not to mention burning effigies and making a mockery of the nation on TV! People outside India watch all this and laugh at us, you know?
> 
> Furthermore, Ganguly or Dravid...the Indian team's incompetency will only be attributed to a different scapegoat..the overall failure to beat teams like Bangladesh isn't going to go away.
> 
> Not until the millions of idiots like the OP in India take a reality check!


You watch spanish league...YUKK
Btw. well said


----------



## faraaz (Apr 3, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> You watch spanish league...YUKK
> Btw. well said



English League feels like I'm watching long-distance volleyball! 

The Spaniards know how to play!! Even Beckham knows...that's why he went off to Real Madrid even though he was substitute!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 3, 2007)

^^He was SOLD by SAF
well this is another topic for another time


----------



## faraaz (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, I know Vimal...but then, I hate Beckham and I love exaggerating so I can make fun of him and all other Pommies!!


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well i think rahul dravid should be the captain of india till 2011WC becaz he is fit more than daddu or 10du or if they want young team then it should be yuvraj singh only and all other r assholes


----------



## harmu.com (Apr 8, 2007)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> Well i think rahul dravid should be the captain of india till 2011WC becaz he is fit more than daddu or 10du


 
sure, dravid is more fit then anyone. but then this time we are out in the first round, and then we will be out before the round starts!!  

dravid is a losing captain, saurav has won matches for india, he is the best captain.

people should be ashamed before supporting dravid the loser!! he was crying  india lost in the first round, lol, dravid is a big loser 

sachin has atitude problem, can you take that, greg told, sachin has atitude problems. sachin is mafia  it is better that greg has gone. now indian cricket will be peaceful.

saurav took india to finals, dravid and sachin is no good as captains, they can't even take the team to super8 

saurav ganguly is the best captain, and there is no comparisions of him  
cheers!!


----------

